
On the Tesla Model 3 - jseliger
https://medium.com/@elanf/on-the-tesla-model-3-6b5acabd8ff5
======
ocdtrekkie
Best line, IMHO: "This isn’t difficult (again, idiomatic), but every single
person has first ended up stuck outside, and then trapped inside, which is
probably a great metaphor for Tesla ownership in general."

